# using more data with windows 10 Why?



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

It seems Im always short on data. I only get 5 gig per month. 
Windows 10 is using it up faster than 7 did. 
Anything I can turn off? Do those nice photos when the machine goes idle use a lot and can I turn that off?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I thought Windows 10 was spyware for Microsoft. It stands to reason that by reporting in it will use up your data.


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes. Windows 10 update will use your bandwidth to send updates to other users on the internet. This can easily be disabled.

http://lifehacker.com/windows-10-uses-your-bandwidth-to-distribute-updates-d-1721091469


----------

